# Which rasbora is this?



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

I can't tell the subtle differences between them wo here's a pic of mine:










So, anyone out there with an eye for details?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Trigonostigma hengeli (Rasbora hengeli) or rasbora espei?


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

John, that's what I meant, you goofball!  Which is it?


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I would say Rasbora espei.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

My vote is rasbora espei


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Rasbora hengeli would be my guess with that shot. R. espei has more orange. If it picks up more orange then it's R. espei instead. 

R. hengeli









R. espei


----------



## sarcare (Sep 10, 2006)

I think espei, sometimes the color takes a while to recover after stress. Though mine are a lot more "thick" then that one pictured. Maybe they are just piggy eaters or older, but they are not so much skinny and long, as deep bodied.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

A skinny Espei. Photos with direct flash like this do not represent a fish's colors well and this specimen could be frightened, pale, etc. Espei, because hengeli is much harder to come by here in the US.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

I think it's espei too. Took the photo right after I added it to the tank, and now it's screaming orange.


----------



## bluedescada (Oct 8, 2006)

That's an espei. Colorization matches.


----------

